# Your main MMORPG weapon?



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

So how do you guys feel knowing that you are choosing such inferior weapons?


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Bows, but I usually choose Mage, so it is magic. :laughing:


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

bows. the true weapon of the INFP.


----------



## MysticFae (Jul 17, 2010)

katana's! so i chose swords.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

*A giant sword to beat my enemies over the head with.*


----------



## geGamedev (Nov 26, 2009)

Dual wielded blades, unarmed, or arcane. In random order.


----------

